# Test Pipes



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I read about them alot here. Where do you get them? I thought they were illegal? I brought in my cat (not Sentra) years ago to a muff shop to have 1 made and they came close to throwing me out the door because it is illegal. Do you make your own? How??

And before I get lambasted for polluting the enviroment, yes I actually want to do this for testing purposes!


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

You have to find a willing shop and tell them that it will be used on the racetrack and not on the street. I have a local forum that helped me find a willing shop. Or, www.testpipes.com. I don't know how they get away with it but that is a place to mail order one.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *... Or, www.testpipes.com. I don't know how they get away with it but that is a place to mail order one. *


Hmm? Well, if you read the fine print:



> *Disclaimer
> Test Pipes are illegal in some states. They improve speed and
> performance and are mostly used for Racing and off-roads*


That's how!


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

If you are in desperate need of one, go to your local auto parts store. They now carry flange ends. Buy 2 clamps, 2 flange ends and a straight pipe fo the desired inner diameter. Take them home, clamp the pieces together and you have a "test" pipe. 

Or find a performance shop. They will make one if you tell them it is for off-road use only.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i had a shop make mine. i told them that i wanted to go drag. they made me one but is was cash only and no reciept.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I bought mine from Ebay for $15. But I think the seller was from that testpipes.com site. Search under sentra or maxima and you'll most likely find one.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what kinda hp numbers are these test pipes giviing peopl?

is it really worth it?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *what kinda hp numbers are these test pipes giviing peopl?
> 
> is it really worth it? *


This should cunfuse the issue for you. I trust no one but a dyno. My dyno operator said that NA testpipes are not worth any real power. My results    
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10094


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> * My dyno operator said that NA testpipes are not worth any real power*




thats what i heard so that is why i cant understand what the deal is with it.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Dont forget that with a test pipe your car will be much louder. Mine is soo loud that I am going to put the cat back in or get another resonator to replace the cat that is out.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Mine felt faster......or was that wishful thinking?.........


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *Dont forget that with a test pipe your car will be much louder. Mine is soo loud that I am going to put the cat back in or get another resonator to replace the cat that is out. *



last thing i need is to sound like a civic


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Damn they don't have anything for the Sentra, but I like the suggestion of making one wth off-the-shelf flanges and a piece of pipe. Hopefully the cat is straight so no pipe bending will be involved.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

the stock cat will flow just fine for the power that you could throw at it. Unless its clogged, you don't need to remove it. It will not flow any better than the cat. The fumes are like an old tank too. Removing it will also decrease the heat in the pipe and you need heat to get the exhaust out out or the engine will have to push harder to get it out. I would let the thing in there. Also, don;t go more than 2" on the piping unless you turbo

Chris


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree with sunnysentra, in fact I said similar things in my reply but it has vanished into thin air for some reason. I've never quite understood the test pipe desire, you gain 1-2 HP at best with full bolt ons. But hey, I guess that's a cheap 1-2 HP if you can get a testpipe for next to nothing. Certainly beats spending $300 on UR pullies to gain 5 hp, or $300+ on an exhuast for 5hp at best.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

My test pipe was $60 from my local racing shop. I recieved small gains, but is a must have when your runnning a turbo.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> *the stock cat will flow just fine for the power that you could throw at it. Unless its clogged, you don't need to remove it. It will not flow any better than the cat.
> Chris *


I suspect it's clogged because it stinks on long upgrades. I bet I won't see any gains either (except in the top end---where I don't spend any time there anyway so I don't care). Before I spend $200 I want to see how it performs with the cat removed.


----------

